# Cyps Season Approaching



## parvi_17 (May 18, 2007)

The Cyp season is only just approaching in my area. A couple of my plants are leafing out and producing buds:




Cyp macranthos




Cyp parviflorum (variety not yet known)




Cyp parviflorum var. pubescens

To clarify, the other Cyp pics I've posted so far were all either recently bought or started early indoors from artificial vernalization. Meanwhile, my other pubescens and parviflorum are just starting to leaf out, and my reginae and Ulla silkens (not the one I pictured earlier) are still stubby little buds slowly protruding. We're getting there though!  

Joe


----------



## smartie2000 (May 19, 2007)

macranthos seems to grow much earlier then.
Yea my reginae is just starting little stubs


----------



## parvi_17 (May 19, 2007)

Yeah macranthos started about 2 weeks or so before the earliest pubescens. It develops more slowly though.


----------



## lindafrog (May 19, 2007)

Our cyp acuales are popping up here in Northern lower Michigan. Bad news and good news is- Bad news these are dug up the from horrible clear cutting sites near our house. Good news is we are able to duplicate the soil by using white pine mulch and humus from our own woods.
Bad news last year the neighbor's chicken rooted around and almost destroyed the large patch of 10 perfect plants. Good news is 8 plants are back although they do not seem to have buds. Another patch planted last year after more clear cutting is up and in bud. YES all patches are surrounded by chicken wire !


----------



## Heather (May 20, 2007)

I need to take a walk out in the garden this week....


----------

